

Moving to Mars - boh
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/04/20/moving-to-mars

======
keenerd
I had applied to this program once. I had suggested to draw people from an
agricultural background (willing to put in long hours on dirty jobs), long
distance runners (short term motivation, higher caloric efficiency), civic-
minded volunteers (long term motivation), and long-distance backpackers
(austere living conditions). I may have been slightly biased from personally
having all of those backgrounds...

Anyway I didn't get in though I was in the top 10% and encouraged to re-apply
in the future. I still think it would be fun, though obviously I need to step
up my game as the application pools don't seem to be getting any smaller.

------
vishaldpatel
Love the first part of this story. Managers should see to the morale of their
team's morale - some variety and entertainment amid all the hustle, not to
mention ensuring that everyone's eating and exercising, getting enough
sunshine will do the company a lot of good.

